# remington 1100 20ga



## firemanseth3 (Feb 7, 2011)

my wife has a remington 1100 in 20g that shoots 2 3/4 inch shells, is there a way to make it shoot 3 inch shells? do you simply add a magnum barrell or are teh actions actually different?


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2011)

I have a 1100 LT-20 with a magnum reciever and a 2 3/4 and 3in barrel and just swap them out, but not sure if the recievers are different, I have a standard 1100 LT-20 SPS as well and it sure looks the same.  Never tried the 3in barrel on the standard reciever but don't see where it would be a problem.


----------



## fishtail (Feb 7, 2011)

I'll caution you to adding a 3" chambered barrel on a receiver designed for a 2 3/4" shell and shooting a 3" shotshell.
Yes they will chamber, yes they will fire, both instances without problem. The problem now arises with the ejection. The shotshell has opened letting the crimped portion making the shell longer. The receiver don't have enough room to throw the shell out. 

But hey, I could be wrong.


----------



## markland (Feb 7, 2011)

Yeah I wish I had it here, but not sure if the reciever opening is the same or not but can definitely check that out.  I do not remember there being a difference, but the barrels are definitely different, in addition to the 1 gas port for the 3in vs 2 for the 2 3/4 barrel, the ejection notch in the barrel tang is definitely a 1/4in longer on the 3in barrel and have shot 3in shells in the 2 3/4 barrel but have to fish them out by hand.


----------



## firemanseth3 (Feb 8, 2011)

could you measure the opeing on both your guns to see if its the same for me please? If all i need is a 3 inch barrel thne im game for the change.


----------



## markland (Feb 8, 2011)

Yep can do that tonight if I can remember it!!!


----------



## fishtail (Feb 8, 2011)

Best way would be to get a 3" spent hull and see how it cycles BUT not closing the chamber, deforming the hull.
Problematically, a 3" hull may or may not be 3". I've got a few spent hulls of 2 3/4" that actually measure 2 5/8".
Most replacement barrel manufacturers specify to NOT use a 3" shell in a receiver originally designed for 2 3/4", even though the barrel they are selling you will fit, chamber and shoot a 3" shell.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Feb 19, 2011)

I just bought a remington 1100 20 gauge.  I would like to replace the gas oring.  Anybody ever replaced one before.  Where can I get one?  How much do they cost?


----------



## markland (Feb 21, 2011)

Sorry for the delay but had to get the gun back from a friend that was using it.  Measured the ejection port on both recievers and they are the same, no difference.


----------



## 73JER (Feb 22, 2011)

HoCoLion91 said:


> I just bought a remington 1100 20 gauge.  I would like to replace the gas oring.  Anybody ever replaced one before.  Where can I get one?  How much do they cost?




This is how I do it. 

The o-ring is easy to replace. Go to the hardware store and get a #19 viton (not buna) o-ring and you're set. It only cost a couple of bucks.

1.   unload the firearm
2.   cycle the action open
3.   remove the nut from the forearm
4.   remove the forearm
5.   remove the barrel
6.   roll the old o-ring up over the threads 
7.   clean the groove on the magazine tube 
8.   clean the inside of the gas chamber on the barrel
9.   install the new o-ring with a tiny bit of lube and      reassemble in reverse order.

There are 2 gas ports on the inside of the gas chamber on the barrel. use a small diameter wire pipe cleaner or drill bit (with your fingers) and make sure they are completely clean. This is what makes your gun cycle the next shell when it fires. If they are clogged your gun will not cycle properly.


----------

